
Google I/O 2019 in 8 Minutes - austin_kodra
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/google-i-o-2019-in-8-minutes-6b5d86b0a241
======
azhenley
Funny enough, Medium labels this as a "9 minute read". Useful summary though,
thank you!

EDIT: The blog post was previously titled "Google I/O 2019 in 8 Minutes". I
didn't mean for my joke to imply that you should change it.

